# Embroidery Questions!!! which way to go, embroidery or screen printing?



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Hey Everyone,*

*I'm very new to this business, so i'm sorry if these questions seem a bit juvenile. I'm trying to find the best way to go...embroidery or screen printing. I know with screen printing you have to have some sort of vector file (??). Is this the same way with embroidery?? If so...what [lower cost]programs, if any, create vector files besides Adobe Illustrator & Micromedia Freehand? *
*Please help!!!*


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Embroidery Questions!!!*

You can also create vector files with corel draw. There is also a free program called inkscape, although I have not really used inkscape. I myself use both illustrator and corel draw, mostly corel draw.

I am not sure exactly which type of file an embroidery person requires but I do know that they have to digitize the file once they recieve it, and there is usually a cost involved with the digitizing, I dont think a very big charge, but a charge all the same 

with screen printing you will have set up fees, for doing artwork seperation (seperating the colors for each screen) and then also for burning the screens, which would be screen charges.


----------



## HM CAPS (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Embroidery Questions!!!*

For embroidery:
1. Find the highest quality artwork possible (I personally prefer Adobe Illustrator) The higher quality the art, the better quality digitized file. 
2. Find an experienced digitizer. When it comes to digitizing a logo for embroidery, every digitizer has their own style and method; certain ones work best in certain situations, and only experience can tell you that. 
3. Dont skimp on the stitiches! Although cost is always an issue, you should NOT try to save money by skimping on the logo, since that should be the centerpiece of the order. Generally speaking, the more stitches the better the look, although there is such a thing as "too many stitches". 
4. Know that not all logos work for embriodery, some designs just cant make the cut, and that is from my personal experience. 
5. And lastly, dont forget to tell your digitizer any specifics you can give him (what type of merchandise the logo is going on, desired dimensions, even target stitch count) If your guy knows his stuff, he will appreciate it; plus this will save you tape edits down the line. 

-David


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Screen printing is a business that you grow, as you have to buy screens, different ink colors and takes years to master.
Embroidery I'm not saying is easier but the machines know what to do based on the tape given it. I think Corel now has a software that digitizes. I wish you the best of luck in your new adventure.
John


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Embroidery Questions!!!*

Thanks! I'm sorry these questions are probably common sense, but when it comes to anything technological, I am usually not the first to understand!  lol The image you want embroidered, do you draw it, scan it on the computer & then print it when it's been "vectorized"? Or do you create the image on the program all together? What kind of material do you print it out on?  Again, sorry about all the questions!


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Mommy, first there's no such thing a a dumb question, if you you don't know ask! Logo's and vector art can be digitized. I'm not sure about bitmaps as I don't do it. Maybe someone else can chime in. We were all new to some business at one time or another so feel free to ask away...
John


----------



## dancinmom (Aug 22, 2008)

Digitizing can be costly depending on the size and number of stitches in the design. You have to remember that when quoting a design to your customer. I use two different companies to supply my custom transfers. I use their design books and make them my own or use clip art and microsoft word for fonts. I have never had to use corel or vector. It's all jpegs and word for me.


----------



## boomer (Aug 1, 2007)

You can purchase "Stock" designs that are already digitized to sew out in most formats.They do well but sometimes you have to tweak the stitching order depending what you are embroidering on.No matter which machine you go with make sure they offer training and take it. Hit a trade show and see some machines at work and get to know some suppliers.


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help! It's much appreciated! Where exactly can I purchase stock designs?


----------



## boomer (Aug 1, 2007)

Dakota collectibles has a 5000 design pack that we use,Great notions is another,these are two good ones. There are many more that offer stock designs.You can buy complete packs or single designs.Try to get bundled packs.They are more cost effective,single designs can really add up,but sometimes you have get them that way as they may not be in your packs. Make sure when you buy a single design you build that into the price.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

My favrteplaces to purchase stock designs:
Embroidery Library.com, Embroidery Designs.co, Dakota, Balboa Threads. ALL offer well digitized designs & have great customer service. Hope this helps! Lollie


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. When I researched embroidery some time back, I found that digitizing software for embroidery is readily available. Some programs like WinDaisy are low cost shareware.

Although in a totally different environment, I currently use digitizing software myself to convert images to thread colours. It still has to be 'manually tweaked', but achieves in minutes what would take days otherwise.

Perhaps someone can elaborate on why folks don't do the embroidery digitizing themselves, if software 'appears' to be available?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. When I researched embroidery some time back..... Although in a totally different environment, I currently use digitizing software myself to convert images to thread colours. It still has to be 'manually tweaked', but achieves in minutes what would take days otherwise.


Hi Will, 

Do you do this conversion for emb? If not, what would you convert images to thread color for? Thanks. 

Thanks for the tip on low cost share ware. 



> Perhaps someone can elaborate on why folks don't do the embroidery digitizing themselves, if software 'appears' to be available?


 
I've read it is time consuming to learn and the software can be expensive, but that's only what I've read in the past on the forum.


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Lollie Conn said:


> My favrteplaces to purchase stock designs:
> Embroidery Library.com, Embroidery Designs.co, Dakota, Balboa Threads. ALL offer well digitized designs & have great customer service. Hope this helps! Lollie


 Thank you for the sites! So the stock designs from them are already digitized?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> Do you do this conversion for emb? If not, what would you convert images to thread color for? Thanks.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on low cost share ware.


Hi. Kelly. I use it to print tapestry designs. I provide a complete minature tapestry kit, to go with one of the finished products I sell.



Girlzndollz said:


> I've read it is time consuming to learn and the software can be expensive, but that's only what I've read in the past on the forum.


Sometimes you have to forget all the re-runs of your favourite tv programs Kelly, stick your head into the manual and just go for it.


----------



## boomer (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, stock designs are digitized.


----------



## Lollie Conn (Aug 25, 2008)

TristansMommy614 said:


> Thank you for the sites! So the stock designs from them are already digitized?


Yes, they are ready to down load & then sew out! I personally think that the way Embroidery Library has their website structured, works out very well. (Ease of downloads, choices of sizes available, choices of delivery types and the history of your orders for future uses!) Make sure when you buy that you select the correct format for your machine & I always print out their color chart and I also print the actual page the design is on so I can set it by my machine to make sure I have selected the correct colors, as I blieve they show theirs in Maderia thread colors. (I have tried their thread conversion on their site, (I use RA Rayon) and sometimes it doesn't convert All of my threads, not sure why?!) Right now they have plenty of Fall Special designs for $1.87 each! Can't beat that, & then you will get to see a sample of a well-digitized design sewn out! Have fun & let me know how it goes! Lollie


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi. Kelly. I use it to print tapestry designs. I provide a complete minature tapestry kit, to go with one of the finished products I sell.


That is really neat, Will. 



DREAMGLASS said:


> Sometimes you have to forget all the re-runs of your favourite tv programs Kelly, stick your head into the manual and just go for it.


I hear ya, Will. That's how I do it, but I haven't attempted digitizing (no reason to). I only know what I've read here from others on it. 

Doing a search on "learn digitize" brings up the threads. It's probably like most things, for some it's harder than for others, but that's what we have TSF for anyway!


----------



## TristansMommy614 (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks! You guys have been a big help!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you purchase stock designs just be careful that you only buy what you need. Embroiderers used to purchase expensive stock collections but recently I've seen a trend toward selling collections because its much cheaper to buy individual designs and there's less need for stock designs.


----------



## Adoratis (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi!
Im in embroidery buisenes for 8 years. Now i started screen printing also. 
For embroidery you need to know the machine first of all - there is small repearings all the time and you have to service the machines to keep them working, also you need allot of info about materials, threads, needles.......
The screen printing i started 2 month ago based on youtube videos and other info from internet.
So from my personal expirience its easyer to start screen printing! More orders, bigger profit, smaller investition.
Good luck!!!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Embroidery is complex, like a jig saw puzzle. A lot of easy things to know. Screen print is like a relationship, complicated. A lot of inter related stuff, all handled by feel. 

Embroidery can be learned from book. Screen print is a hands on thing. 

p.s. for me at least, you can get a lot of info in print about printing, and hands on in embroidery is great! good luck!


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

As shop that does both screen printing and embroidery, I think you are going about this backward.
Who do you expect your customer base to be, and what products and services are they going to want.
Personally I think these are the questions you should be asking rather than about the simplicity of which is easier to use.
One other comment before providing the answers you are looking for. You stated that when it comes to technology, you are not the first to understand.
This may not be the best industry to enter if you technologically challenged. Everything is computer based, and if you struggle there, if will be extraordinarily frustrating. 
There is a learning curve to to doing art for either screen printing, or digitizing for embroidery. There are a lot of on-line service for digitizing and vectorizing now, that make it much easier to get done, BUT with embroidery, if something is digitized to be sewn on a polo shirt, it isn't going to sew well on a cap.
Unless you do your own digitizing, you will be paying for multiple copies of the same design. Also most digitizers provide the files as stitch files which are not easily editable. You want files that you can edit if you have digitizing software.
Yes you can get designs from Dakota Collectibles and the likes, BUT very few people want just a design with out some text, and unless you digitize at least a little, you can't do it. 
I liken digitizing to be like the "maze puzzles". You always have to be thinking ahead of what you are doing.
In my business, do do a lot more volume with screen printing. Orders range for a few pieces to thousands, but the per pieces price can be under $3.00.
Embroidery on the other had is from a single piece to several thousand, but the average price is probably $20-25.00.
Once set up, you can print a lot faster than you can embroider. 
We can knock out a 4-5 color print job of 300-400 pieces in an hour. 
While it is hard to compare, a simple 300-400 piece embroidery job with a four head machine might take 10 hours. 
My point goes back to my original question. Who is your customer?


----------

